# How to reset to pre-Throttlestop state?



## peacefulruler (Feb 19, 2022)

Lenovo T490, i5-8365U

Ran Test Bench, and now when I run the Bench Test, the CPU turbo is disabled...clock speed goes down from the Turbo speed (3.6 Ghz) down to 1.5 GHz.) The clock jumps back up to 3.6 Ghz after the Test Bench ends.

Prior to downloading Throttlestop, a few of the CPU power management settings were set less than 100.
I also clicked the "Disable Turbo" in the TS Battery profile only,
However, unclicking this and saving seems not to make a difference...

Is there any way to reset the Throttlestop settings to their default or initial state so I can start over?
I tried deleting the Throttlestop folder, reinstalling, and also rebooting, but somehow the TS settings are "stuck."

Thanks!

Well, I ran the test on userbenchmark.com, and it says my CPU is throttled by 42%...very poor.
Watching the CPU speed on Throttlestop, when I load the CPU the clock speed drops down to about 1.5 GHz...


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 20, 2022)

To reset ThrottleStop, exit the program and delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file.

To reboot your computer, hold down the Shift key on the keyboard and then open the Windows menu and select Power - Shut down or Restart. This is the best way to make sure the bios resets your CPU. This trick bypasses the Windows fast start feature so the CPU should get fully reset. When you boot back up and run ThrottleStop, it will automatically create a new ThrottleStop.INI configuration file with your default settings.



peacefulruler said:


> i5-8365U


This CPU has a 15W TDP rating. At default settings, it is designed to either power limit throttle or if you manage to unlock the power limits, then it will likely get too hot and thermal throttle. You have to post some pictures so I can see your settings and make some recommendations. Show me the FIVR and TPL windows and show me the Limit Reasons window when your CPU is loaded and throttling. Look for a box turning red under the CORE column. This indicates the reason for throttling.

I like running Cinebench so you can watch ThrottleStop and watch your CPU performance while testing. 








						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Some smart guys at Lenovo thought it would be a good idea to randomly lower the thermal throttling temperature to absurd levels. This can cause massive throttling. I think the T490 might have this "feature". Open the Options window, set PROCHOT Offset to 3 and then above that setting check the Lock PROCHOT Offset box and press OK. This exclusive ThrottleStop feature was specifically designed to prevent this bizarre feature from Lenovo.

In the TPL window near the top right, check the MMIO Lock box. This takes care of another issue.

On the main screen check the Log File option so ThrottleStop can record your CPU performance, temperatures and any reasons for throttling. Go play a game or do some testing for 15 minutes. When finished testing, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. It should be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach a log file to your next post so I can see how your computer is running.


----------



## peacefulruler (Feb 20, 2022)

Thanks, UncleWebb! 
Using Throttlestop, I saw that my CPU was idling at 97C...not good.
I went into BIOS, and Speedstep had been disabled; I re-enabled it, and now the idle temp is about 70C...
not great, but better than it was.

I will following your instructions above and report back...
BTW, usertestbench.com tells me that Windows is throttling me by 86%

Log file when running Test Bench:...I see that the temp maxes it...
Isn't my idle temp high? (over 60C?)
When I run Test Bench, the CPU speed shows about 2 GHz (CPU can do 4 GHz.)

Thanks...I didn't add the settings you mentioned, because I didn't to risk frying something...
Do you think my Cooling system is weak/faulty? Need to re-paste?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 20, 2022)

peacefulruler said:


> Using ThrottleStop, I saw that my CPU was idling at 97C...not good.


You do not need my expert help to know that 97°C is definitely not good, especially when the load on the CPU is insignificant.



peacefulruler said:


> Do you think my Cooling system is weak/faulty? Need to re-paste?


Yes and yes.

My daughter has a Lenovo laptop with an 8th Gen CPU. It has a 15W TDP power rating, same as your 8365U. Here is what a Lenovo heatsink looks like.






For a heatsink to be able to do its job, it needs to be made out of metal so it can transfer heat away from the CPU. The metal layer in this heatsink is literally paper thin. It looks like some machine sprayed on a microscopic layer of copper. The three point mounting system should also be avoided.

You can try cleaning out your laptop and replacing the thermal paste but even with the world's best paste, it is difficult to completely fix poor design. You have to do something though so give this a try.

In the FIVR window you can try using a negative offset voltage of approximately -70 mV for the CPU core and the CPU cache. Check the Unlock Adjustable Voltage box and move the Offset Voltage slider to the left. When you press the Apply button, you should see the offset voltage show up in the monitoring table in the top right corner of the FIVR window. This will help reduce heat a little bit but you still need to clean and replace the thermal paste.

You can also try setting the PL1 power limit to 15W and the PL2 power limit to 20W. You need to clear the Disable Power Limit Control box in the TPL window so you can use your own power settings. Check both PL1 and PL2 Clamp options so power consumption is clamped to these values. Your heatsink is not capable of cooling your CPU when it is set to 25W. Improve your cooling and your laptop will run much better.



peacefulruler said:


> I went into BIOS, and SpeedStep had been disabled; I re-enabled it


Modern CPUs use Speed Shift Technology. Your computer uses Speed Shift so having the older SpeedStep enabled or disabled does not matter. This control method is obsolete.



peacefulruler said:


> I didn't add the settings you mentioned, because I didn't to risk frying something...


Running your CPU at its rated speed is not going to fry your CPU. You cannot use ThrottleStop to overclock your CPU so it will be fine.

When you attach a log file, do not take a screenshot of the log file and attach it as an image. Attach the text file as a .txt file so I can scroll through it.


----------



## peacefulruler (Feb 20, 2022)

Thank you for your kind help!

I realized last night that the cooling fan wasn't spinning up as the CPU load increased...

I found this software patch, and it really helps!  I can hear the fan spin up as the CPU load goes up,
and on Userbenchmark.com, my CPU is at least scoring at the mean instead of poorly.
I have high hopes that once the thermal paste is replaced, and perhaps that heat spreader,
and your excellent software, things will improve even more!






						Lenovo Intelligent Thermal Solution Driver for Windows 11 (Version 21H2 or later), 11 ARM (Version 21H2 or later), 10 (Version 1607 or later) - ThinkPad - Lenovo Support US
					






					support.lenovo.com


----------



## peacefulruler (Feb 23, 2022)

UncleWebb, you won't believe this!
I cracked the bottom off the T490, and there were 3 dust balls stuck in the intake of the fan, and dust covering the outside...I don't think they were furballs, but maybe the previous owner used a fleece blanket...
Even without your program, the machine didn't throttle below 2.4GHz, and the CPU is now 82% percentile at UserBenchmark for an 8365U, with no other changes.

I will still likely re-grease the CPU and clean the fan out better, but I'm a happy man. I can't wait to see what it will do with Throttle Stop!


----------

